# North Carolina



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*ALAMANCE COUNTY BKPRS
*http://alamancebeekeepers.org*

APPALACHIAN BKPRS
*Murphy, NC
http://www.appalachianbeekeepers.com*

BEEKEEPERS OF THE ALBEMARLE
*Elizabeth City, NC
http://www.beekeepersofthealbemarle.com

*BEEKEEPERS OF THE NEUSE
*Wayne County, Goldsboro, NC
https://www.beekeepersoftheneuse.com/*

BRUNSWICK COUNTY BKPRS
*Bolivia, NC
http://brunswick.ces.ncsu.edu/Brunswick County Beekeepers*

BUNCOMBE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Asheville, NC
www.wncbees.org

*BURKE COUNTY BKPRS
*Morgantown, NC
http://www.burkebeekeepers.org*

CABARRUS COUNTY BKPRS
*Concord, NC
http://www.cabarrusbees.com*

CAROLINA FOOTHILS BKPRS
*Tryon, NC
http://carolinafoothillsbeekeepers.com*

CASWELL COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Yanceyville, NC
http://www.caswellcountybeekeepers.org*

CHATHAM COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Pittsboro, NC
http://growingsmallfarms.ces.ncsu.edu/growingsmallfarms-chathambeekeepers*

CLEVELAND COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*https://sites.google.com/site/nccba1/*

CRAVEN/PAMLIC BKPRS ASSOC
*New Bern, NC
https://sites.google.com/site/cravenpamlicobeekeepersassn*

CRYSTAL COAST BKPRS ASSOC
*Morehead City, NC
http://www.crystalcoastbeekeepers.com*

CUMBERLAND COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Fayetteville, NC
http://www.cumberlandcountybeekeepers.com*

DAVIE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Mocksville, NC
http://www.daviebeekeepers.org








*DAVIDSON COUNTY BKPRS
*Lexington, NC
http://www.co.davidson.nc.us/Coopera...sociation.aspx 

*5 (FIVE) COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Zebulon, NC
http://www.5cba.org*

FORSYTH COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Winston-Salem, NC
http://forsythbeekeepers.org*

FRANKLIN COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Louisburg, NC
http://www.franklincountybees.org
*
GASTON BKPRS ASSOC
*Dallas, NC
http://www.gastonbee.org*

GRANVILLE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Oxford, NC
http://www.ncagr.gov/gcbees*

GUILFORD COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Greensboro, NC
www.guilfordbeekeepers.org

*HARNETT COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Lillington, NC
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Harnett-County-Beekeepers-Association/116823698390050
*
HAYWOOD COUNTY CHAPTER
*Waynesville, NC
http://hcbees.org*

HENDERSON COUNT BKPRS ASSOC
*Hendersonville, NC
http://www.hcbeekeepers.com*

JOHNSTON COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Smithfield, NC
http://www.jocobee.org*

MCDOWELL HONEY BEES
*Marion, NC
http://mcdowellhoneybees.org*

MECKLENBURG COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Charlotte, NC
http://www.meckbees.org*

NEW HANOVER COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Wilmington, NC
http://nhcbeekeepers.org*

NORTH CAROLINA STATE BKPRS ASSOC*
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org

*ONSLOW COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Jacksonville, NC
http://www.ocbeeks.com*

ORANGE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Hillsborough, NC
www.theocba.org

*PERSON COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Roxboro, NC
http://www.personcountybeekeepers.org

*RANDOLPH COUNTY BKPRS*
Asheboro, NC
http://randolphcountybeekeepers.org

*ROCKINGHAM COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Reidsville, NC
http://www.rockinghambeekeepers.org

*STANLY COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Albemarle, NC
http://stanlycountybeekeepers.wordpress.com

*SURRY COUNTY NC BKPRS*
Dobson, NC
http://beekeeping.insurrycounty.com

*TAR RIVER BEEKEEPERS
*Pitt County/Greenville NC
https://www.facebook.com/groups/TarR...epers/members/

*WAKE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC*
Raleigh, NC
http://www.wakecountybeekeepers.org

*WILKES COUNTY BKPRS*
North Wilkesboro, NC
http://www.beekeepersofwilkes.org


----------

